# SS 11.8.18 - Tippett # 1



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Saving this wonderful tradition in Real Deal Blues and Mika's absence so hopefully TC posters don't mind my taking over for the week...

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Sir Michael Tippett (1905 - 1998)*

Symphony No. 1

I. Allegro vigoroso: quasi all breve	
II. Adagio	
III. Presto
IV. Allegro moderato ma con brio e piu tarde con delicatezza

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't know how many recordings there are but I'll go with this on Chandos with Hickox and Bournemouth. Been listening to Tippett on and off without paying that much attention, so now I have the opportunity.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to this collection. I assume it's the same performance as above. I quite like his second symphony but can't remember the first so it will be fun to listen to this weekend.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will listen this one.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

cougarjuno said:


> Don't know how many recordings there are but I'll go with this on Chandos with Hickox and Bournemouth. Been listening to Tippett on and off without paying that much attention, so now I have the opportunity.


Same version for me


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll be pulling out the Decca box that Mika posted.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

One reason I like to follow this Saturday Symphonies series is that it sometimes reminds me of composers or styles of music that I have somehow overlooked. Tippett is an important composer, and I know I had records of some of his music at one time, but my record collection had to be sacrificed when I moved to California and could no longer justify paying rent on the required space to store lots of records. When I saw this thread, I checked my hard drive to see what music I had by Tippett, and there wasn't even a directory for his music. I had nothing at all. I take pride in having a very comprehensive collection of classical music, encompassing all time periods and as many styles as possible. Recently, I have even been working on beefing up my collection of 20th Century British music, which had previously consisted mostly of music by Vaughan Williams and Bax (two of my favorite composers). Music by Moeran, Rubbra, and many others is now a welcome part of my collection, but somehow I overlooked Tippett. This situation had to be corrected. I looked on Presto Classical and found the perfect solution - a download collection of about 7.5 hours of Tippett's music, including all four symphonies, a few concertante works, a few miscellaneous orchestral pieces, a good collection of chamber music, and piano sonatas. The cost is US$38.75 - a good price for this much music. The set is entitled "The Tippett Collection." It consists of older Decca and Philips recordings. Others here who want to explore Tippett beyond this symphony might want to consider this set. (While I was there, I also decided to acquire a recording of Salieri's Requiem and to beef up my Richard Strauss collection a bit. I can never buy just one item.)

The first piece I played from this collection was Symphony No. 1 - so that I could comment on this thread. The first three symphonies are performed by the London Symphony/Colin Davis. (No. 4 is Chicago Symphony/Solti.) Fans of Vaughan Williams might enjoy this, and anyone who likes the stereotypical "British" style - nebulous and difficult to define, but obvious upon listening, should find this music appealing. It is rather exuberant, tonal, and accessible, but still obviously modern in style. I don't know that it particularly stands out from other similar works, but it is hard to make that judgment after only one hearing. I don't know when I will listen to it again - I have seven more hours worth of Tippett's music to explore now, along with the other items that I just bought. But I'm sure I will get back to it eventually. This isn't the sort of music that I hear once and then set aside.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Is this definitely the right thread, cougarjuno? :lol:
Anyhooo, I'm giving this recording a go as we speak. Not played any Tippett in years so good to reacquaint myself with this one.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I've given the Hickox/Bournemouth performance a spin.

This is a Symphony I have liked for a long time - conceived during the last period of the second world war, at a time when Tippett had served a couple of months in prison as a conscientious objector, had lost a good friend to suicide and his father had passed away. I think it very likely these experiences, even if subconsciously, have influence the brooding adagio, how could they not!

Very nice to hear it again for the first time in a while.

View attachment 106626


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

This symphony, along with the 2nd are his most approachable works in the form. It's a work with personality and one can detect his own voice. The 3rd and 4th are rather tough at first listens, but you will know their true secrets with repeated listens. Personally I like the 4th symphony the most, among his 4 (or 5 keeping in mind the discovery of his early Symphony in B flat).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listened to the Hickox/Bournemouth performance on YouTube. About the only Tippett I had ever really listened to before was his Concerto for Double String Orchestra, an old favorite. But this seemed pretty good as well, worthy of at least one more listen.

I had to keep the volume down this time, so next time I'll be able to hear the details more clearly. Looking forward to that. And thanks for another good SS!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MusicSybarite said:


> Personally I like the 4th symphony the most, among his 4 (or 5 keeping in mind the discovery of his early Symphony in B flat).


I gave the 4th a listen on your recommendation. It rocks!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It's a good introduction, but the pieces I would miss if all of his music were to diasappear, are the Second Symphony, Piano Concerto, Corelli Fantasia, and "The Midsummer Marriage."


----------

